# 100% Peach Pellets & 100% Mesquite Pellets Are Now In-Stock!!



## tjohnson (Apr 19, 2012)

100% Peach Pellets

100% Mesquite Pellets

2# Bags = $5.99

5# Bags = $11.99

20# Bags, 1/2 Pallets and Full Pallets Available

https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNP2+SPL


----------



## alelover (Apr 19, 2012)

Peach. Awesome. Do you have alder pellets yet?


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 19, 2012)

alelover said:


> Peach. Awesome. Do you have alder pellets yet?


Got plenty of Alder Pellets on hand, and getting another Ton of Alder Pellets today.

TJ


----------



## alelover (Apr 19, 2012)

I smoked some cheese with the alder dust. The moz was some of the best I ever had.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 19, 2012)

Hmmmmmm.......never tried Peach!


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 19, 2012)

Peach huh? I live in Georgia and there's not a peach tree within a hundred mile of me. You're making me want one of these more and more even though I don't think it will work in my smoker.


----------



## alelover (Apr 19, 2012)

Peach is real nice on cheese too. I have some peach smoked extremely sharp cheddar that is fabulous.


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 19, 2012)

Dang!  Shoulda waited a week before ordering the last round.  Got the alder but missed the peach!

Oh well!  I KNOW there's gonna be a next time.


----------



## alelover (Apr 19, 2012)

Try the alder on some moz.


----------



## tjohnson (May 20, 2012)

Peach is AWESOME!!

Tried it on some fresh mozzarella and the flavor was wonderful

The smoke is very sweet smelling and not overpowering

TJ


----------



## lancehalle (Aug 13, 2012)

I am interested in the 100% Misquite pellets, but cannot find 20# bags on the website.  Are they available?  How much, and what is shipping to 85023 in Az?

Thanks

Lance


----------



## ronrude (Aug 13, 2012)

I did some chops with peach chips and just some salt and pepper.  it was great!

I need to make a road trip up there to visit an old buddy and stop over and stock up up on pellets.  

Can't have too much variety!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 13, 2012)

Peach is awesome on cheese


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 13, 2012)

Good to know! Did my last batch of sharp cheddar with half peach & half apple. Still have a week to go to sample the experiment.


----------

